# B&W FB Paper for handcoloring



## welby44 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am looking for a recomendation for a new fiber base paper for handcoloring with Marshall oils. In the past I have always printed on the Agfa Classic which of course is no longer available. I am now printing on the Ilford MG warmtone semi-matte and my handcolorist is stressing out trying to work on this. I should also ad that it needs to sepia tone well to a nice warm brown. Any help would be greatly aprieciated.


----------



## ladyphotog (Dec 7, 2006)

I have always liked Oriental Seagull for handcoloring or tinting. It is a really creamy paper if you have never used it, just beautiful.


----------



## Flash Harry (Dec 8, 2006)

I've just answered the above post the same, it is great stuff I agree.


----------



## terri (Dec 8, 2006)

Ilford WT will definitely give a warm brown sepia - beautiful stuff!

I've not worked with Oriental, but can give a thumb's up to Kentmere papers.


----------

